# Look what I found this morning



## stingray (Apr 29, 2012)

*Woke up and found my HUGE scolopendra gigantea wrapped around a bunch of eggs! I believe these to be the first in captivity in the US. I am so stoked! 
(took it out of its tank for pic taking)*


----------



## annabelle (Apr 29, 2012)

whoa, that's so neat!!! they look like little chicken eggs! fry them up and make a centipede omelet!! just kidding, that's really awesome though. congratulations!!!


----------



## chyguy (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL that is funny


----------



## KyuZo (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol, why am i not surprise? another great accomplishment by Stingray! haha!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha thats funny Kevin. I expected that pede to be in the pic too.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2012)

Honestly, when I scrolled down a little and saw the text, I thought, "Did Todd G. pull through, did Kevin get a gigantea and luck out?  Haha, that was pretty good.  btw, did Todd G.'s shipment happen?, I totally forgot what the date was supposed to be for that anyway.


----------



## sr20det510 (Apr 29, 2012)

That pede is HUGE!
how long is it?

Congrats!


----------



## Low (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol...nice sculpture

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## sr20det510 (Apr 29, 2012)

What is it made out of?


----------



## stingray (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope I'm at home when they decide to pop out just in case the mother decides to eat them. Can you imagine the size these plings are going to be!


----------

